# DIY Custom IEMs : Part 2



## akiroz

So some of you may already be wondering "where the heck is part 1?"
  Well... I never made a thread for it.
   
  Head-fiers who hang around the members' lounge forum with me and people in the "post pics of your builds" thread probably already know that I made a custom IEM from Ear Impressions, various raw materials and a pair of TF10 Drivers I got in the FS forums.
  Here's some pics from part 1:
   
  
   
  If I already have a completed CIEM, why am I starting a part 2?
  ...... Because it looks *ugly*!!
   
  So this time, I'm making a deal with my local Audiologist to make me custom acrylic shells.
  ($26 for impression, $64 for the shell, $90 total.)
  and I'll start from there.
   
  Instead of "cheating" and using the TF10 assembly like last time,
  I'll get my own BA drivers, crossovers, sound tubes, and dampers and "design" an IEM.
  but It all depends on my budget at this point, I do want to get separate BA's and tune them myself.
  (BA Drivers are Expensive for a student like myself...)
   
  EDIT:
  I'll most likely be getting my BA Drivers from Knowles Electronics.
  A guide of their products can be found here for those interested. (Flip to page 17 - 26 for BA Drivers.)
  I've actually laid my eyes on the GQ Series because it's a Dual driver system with 2-way crossover.
   
  And last but not least, a Custom Faceplate!
  I may embed all sorts of stuff in there, like wood, metal, etc. 
  but for this first attempt I'll just put a piece of paper with my custom Artwork.
   
  So right now I've already made my ear impression and the custom shell will arrive in a week's time.
  (before Aug.24)
   
  I'll update this thread again when I've made some progress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
*UPDATE 21/8/2012:*
   
  Cable - Done!
  3.5mm TRS --> Y-Split --> 2x 1.3mm Coaxial power connector @ 90˚ to cable
 
   
   
   
  Faceplate Test 1: 
  - Print artwork using laser printer
  - Laminate paper with transparent sheets
  - Cut out faceplate shape
  - Pour a thin layer of resin on the Laminated faceplate
  *Note: the pouring was done using a needle-tipped syringe.
  *Note: For this test, epoxy resin was used because that all I had in the house for now.....
   
  The resin is currently curing.
  I have no idea why it looks blurry and yellowish....
  Hope I can fix that after they fully cured.

   
*UPDATE 22/08/2012:*
   
  The resin for test 1 never cured and it turned yellowish.
  I repeated the test thinking I may have not mixed the 2 parts properly...
  the result? EXACTLY THE SAME.
   
  So now I'm suspecting that the hardener part (B) may have reacted with something else causing this to happen.
  Because the hardener part is not the most stable substance to begin with.
  White smoke comes out of the container the moment I open it, this is caused by a reaction with water vapor in the air.
  (I do all my stuff under a stove hood of course.)
   
  So anyway, to test this I placed a drop of the hardener in the plastic transparency film I used to cover the paper with.
  and.... as I suspected, it turned a red-ish color meaning some reaction must have occurred.
   
  Now I'm back to square 1 with the faceplates.... Damn.
   
  After that I went to see if the hardener would react with the surface of a photo-paper
  since it does not absorb liquid and I could print on it.
  So far, nothing unusual happened. I went ahead and added some epoxy base (part A) in the mix to see if it'll cure properly on a photo-paper.
  Results will be in by tomorrow.
   
  That's all for now.
   
*UPDATE 23/08/2012 - Pt.1:*
  The epoxy on the Glossy Paper cured this morning, It seems to be fine.
  Just Laser-printed the Artwork on 240g/m^2 HW Glossy Paper and cut out the faceplates.
  Going to do the resin pour when I get home later today...
   
   
*UPDATE 23/08/2012 - Pt.2:*
  Just got home with the artwork-printed glossy-papers and poured some epoxy resin on them.
  Here's some pics:
 
   
 
   
   
*UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.1:*
  Behold! One of the main characters of this project!
  The Custom Acrylic Shell.
   

   
  If you're wondering why I didn't make my own shell, I tried...
  Look at the end product in part 1 of this project....
  This is the reason why I started part 2.
   
   
*UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.2:*
  Obtaining the Faceplate Shape.....
  1. Scan custom shells
  2. Vector-trace shape (by hand)
  3. Add artwork
  
   
   
*UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.3:*
  Finalized Artwork.
  Credit goes to Head-fier VortexBlast for Art design.
   

   
   
   
*UPDATE 25/08/2012:*
  The other main character walked in this morning!
  Knowles GQ series Dual BA Drivers:                       Drilled Holes in the Shell for sound tubes and connector:
 
   
  Sound Tubes + Dampers (Knowles Green):              Connectors + Wires:
 
   
  BA Drivers out of the bag:                                     All put together:
 
   
   
*UPDATE 27/08/2012:*
   
  Just printed out the faceplate artwork and cut it out.
   
  I won't have time to work on this project for sometime because of school work. 
  (EE and IAs if you know what I'm talking about.)
   
  Life as a highschool student sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
*UPDATE 31/08/2012 Pt.1:*
  Just finished assembling all the components together.
  (Drivers, Soundtubes, Dampers, Shells, Connectors.)
   
  Finally get to listen to these CIEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Initial impressions: 
  - Lacks sub-bass 
  - Bit too much mids for my liking
  - Good treble extension (but covered up by the mids)
  - Big sound stage
   
  They actually sound really good after some tuning.....
   

   
   
  Because I'm using 1 dual driver unit, I can't physically tune it.
  (I can see why manufacturers'd want multiple drivers now....)
   
  I'll compare them with my UE11Pros when they come back from repairs..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (No idea how they broke.... )
   
  Well, that's all for now.
  I'll add the faceplates and post some pics later today. 
  (It's 3AM here in HK, getting some sleep for now.)
   
   
   
*UPDATE 31/08/2012 Pt.2:*
  Alright, Here's some pics of the CIEM w/o Faceplate:
   
  
   
   
  Add Fix Faceplate on shell using general purpose glue. 
  (Faceplate is made of Glossy Heavyweight paper.)
  Then incase the faceplate in epoxy resin, apply using syringe.
   

   
   
   
*UPDATE 6/9/2012:*
   
  It's been a while since I posted here... 
  My last attempt at making the Faceplate was a failure, the resin didn't cure properly, 
  I suspect the hardener may have reacted with the toner.
   
  After that I tried a few methods of stopping this, including putting clear tape and plastic foil in between.
  but both of those methods failed as well, there was a reaction with the clear tape and I couldn't get a flat surface with plastic foil.
   
  So this time I decided to wax the surface of my paper faceplate.
  Results are not in yet, but I have confidence in this one.
  (because the paper cups I used to mix the resin is wax coated and the resin DID cure properly in those.)


----------



## MrKitty

Cool idea, I'm looking forward to see how will it come out =)


----------



## bowei006

DIY Fi!
   
  Looking forward to it! Update us on the thread as well Borisu!
   
  I thought you were fully broke?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> DIY Fi!
> 
> Looking forward to it! Update us on the thread as well Borisu!
> 
> I thought you were fully broke?


 
  Sure.
   
  I *WAS*.
  Until my grandmother just decided to give me some allowance for no apparent reason.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Sure.
> 
> I *WAS*.
> Until my grandmother just decided to give me some allowance for no apparent reason.


 
  I love Asian grandmothers  She must have given you quite a lot.....


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I love Asian grandmothers  She must have given you quite a lot.....


 
  Yep 
   
  $128 to be more accurate.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Yep
> 
> $128 to be more accurate.


 
  If I was in HK and like you. I would love $128 CIEMs...


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> If I was in HK and like you. I would love $128 CIEMs...


 
  No, my CIEMs would cost more than $128.
   
  I *got* $128 from her.
   
  The BA drivers alone would cost $128.......
  I estimate the total cost to be around $220


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> No, my CIEMs would cost more than $128.
> 
> I *got* $128 from her.
> 
> ...



...
Which is still ridiculously cheap for a pair of CIEM's


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> ...
> Which is still ridiculously cheap for a pair of CIEM's


 
  Uhhhh.... No.
   
  LEA'R : LCM-1x series → $258
  1964 Ears : 1964-D → $325
  I'm sure there are other cheap CIEMs around.
   
  @ everyone 
  By the way, LEA'R does not have their own custom studio.
  Their CIEMs are made by Melody Speech & Hearing Institute Hong Kong.
*Which is also where my custom shells are being made*


----------



## nikongod

please keep the thread running (post at the end) raher than editing the OP. it makes following difficult.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> please keep the thread running (post at the end) raher than editing the OP. it makes following difficult.


 
  I'll do it the same way as my other project thread (See Corona-Fi in my Sig)
   
  Because if I post it at the end, it will be very hard for newcomers to follow,
  especially as this thread gets bigger with multiple pages.


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> I'll do it the same way as my other project thread (See Corona-Fi in my Sig)
> 
> Because if I post it at the end, it will be very hard for newcomers to follow,
> especially as this thread gets bigger with multiple pages.




Ok how about this:

DO BOTH.

Just copy pasta. It ain't hard.


----------



## bowei006

wow. panda jelly


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 21/8/2012:*
   
  Cable - Done!
  3.5mm TRS --> Y-Split --> 2x 1.3mm Coaxial power connector @ 90˚ to cable
 
   
   
   
   
  Faceplate Test 1: 
  - Print artwork using laser printer
  - Laminate paper with transparent sheets
  - Cut out faceplate shape
  - Pour a thin layer of resin on the Laminated faceplate
  *Note: the pouring was done using a needle-tipped syringe.
  *Note: For this test, epoxy resin was used because that all I had in the house for now.....
   
  The resin is currently curing.
  I have no idea why it looks blurry and yellowish....
  Hope I can fix that after they fully cured.


----------



## bowei006

I'm liking the cable and artwork man!


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm liking the cable and artwork man!


 
  Thanks.
   
  In the end, the resin on the faceplates did not cure.... :/
 My guess is that I haven't mixed the 2 parts properly....
  Going to re-do this test soon.


----------



## bowei006

Aww. Well keep your hopes up borisu


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 22/08/2012:*
   
  The resin for test 1 never cured and it turned yellowish.
  I repeated the test thinking I may have not mixed the 2 parts properly...
  the result? EXACTLY THE SAME.
   
  So now I'm suspecting that the hardener part (B) may have reacted with something else causing this to happen.
  Because the hardener part is not the most stable substance to begin with. 
  White smoke comes out of the container the moment I open it, this is caused by a reaction with water vapor in the air.
  (I do all my stuff under a stove hood of course.)
   
  So anyway, to test this I placed a drop of the hardener in the plastic transparency film I used to cover the paper with.
  and.... as I suspected, it turned a red-ish color meaning some reaction must have occurred.
   
  Now I'm back to square 1 with the faceplates.... Damn.
   
  After that I went to see if the hardener would react with the surface of a photo-paper 
  since it does not absorb liquid and I could print on it.
  So far, nothing unusual happened. I went ahead and added some epoxy base (part A) in the mix to see if it'll cure properly on a photo-paper.
  Results will be in by tomorrow.
   
  That's all for now.


----------



## bowei006

So scientific man!

Hope your new diy works out!


----------



## Tilpo

Get a new hardener?

Also, try asking people more experienced with working with these kind of materials for advice.



bowei006 said:


> *So scientific man!*
> Hope your new diy works out!




LOL.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Get a new hardener?
> 
> Also, try asking people more experienced with working with these kind of materials for advice.
> Quote:
> ...


 
  I tried using photo paper instead.

 I did, my dad.
 He works in the Dept. of Physics and Material Science in a certain Uni in HK

 LOL another phase for "I have no idea what you're talking about"
 Yeah, sorry about that. It's quite hard to explain what went wrong if you don't know the basic chemistry of resin polymers and hardeners.


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> I tried using photo paper instead.
> 
> 
> I did, my dad.
> ...




Yay I do!

I once asked my dad when I worked with some other kind of resin. 
(he went to lab school and did pharmaceutical and organic chemistry)


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Yay I do!
> 
> I once asked my dad when I worked with some other kind of resin.
> (he went to lab school and did pharmaceutical and organic chemistry)


 
   
  You probably know more about this than I do, because I haven't gotten to the organic chem topic yet (Still on redox)
  And I didn't do any additional research on it.

 All I know about Organic chem right now is Meth- Eth- Pro- But- Pent- Hex- etc. and C-C-...-C
 LOL


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 23/08/2012 - Pt.1:*
  The epoxy on the Glossy Paper cured this morning, It seems to be fine.
  Just Laser-printed the Artwork on 240g/m^2 HW Glossy Paper and cut out the faceplates.
  Going to do the resin pour when I get home later today...


----------



## bowei006

CONGRATS MAN!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Very interesting. Curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## fastev

Quote: 





plussound said:


> Very interesting. Curious to see how it turns out.


 

 Me too...  I have been curious as to what it would take to make a set of DIY in-ears.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 23/08/2012 - Pt.2: *
  Just got home with the artwork-printed glossy-papers and poured some epoxy resin on them.
  Here's some pics:


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> *UPDATE 23/08/2012 - Pt.2: *
> Just got home with the artwork-printed glossy-papers and poured some epoxy resin on them.
> Here's some pics:


 
  It's impossible for me to walk around like that 
   
  What does IA/01 stand for?
   
  What girl is in the pic?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *bowei006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's impossible for me to walk around like that
> 
> ...


 
  Walk around like what?
   
  IA/01 is the name of an Album I really like
   
  She's IA. (Read: i - a not ai - ei )


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Walk around like what?
> 
> IA/01 is the name of an Album I really like
> 
> She's IA. (Read: i - a not ai - ei )


 
  With IEM's with anime pics on it.
   
  Where is the girl from?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> With IEM's with anime pics on it.
> 
> Where is the girl from?


 
  WHY NOT??? >.<
   
  Vocaloid 3


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> WHY NOT??? >.<
> 
> Vocaloid 3


 
  I was thinking it was a vocaloid.
   
  I would be dead to society, it's my last year, before i make my public anime otaku debut so hold your horses!


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I was thinking it was a vocaloid.
> 
> I would be dead to society, it's my last year, before i make my public anime otaku debut so hold your horses!


 
  Haha, that's what I thought before, that's why I chose an abstract art for my UE11's to make a balance
  but soon realized that I'm *already dead* to society (IRL) .... since my grade-schooler years, so I don't care.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Haha, that's what I thought before, that's why I chose an abstract art for my UE11's to make a balance
> but soon realized that I'm *already dead* to society (IRL) .... since my grade-schooler years, so I don't care.


 
  Ahh I get that, but I still have some ..aliveness so I'm keeping it for one more year


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.1:*
  Behold! One of the main characters of this project!
  The Custom Acrylic Shell.
   

   
  If you're wondering why I didn't make my own shell, I tried...
  Look at the end product in part 1 of this project....
  This is the reason why I started part 2.


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.2:*
  Obtaining the Faceplate Shape.....
  1. Scan custom shells
  2. Vector-trace shape (by hand)
  3. Add artwork


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.3:*
  Finalized Artwork.
  Credit goes to Head-fier VortexBlast for Art design.


----------



## bowei006

Sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I know you wanted to do vocaloid and that the IA fit with it, but I would have chose inr-in (from Guilty Crown) as the cuter pink haired beatufy


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> *UPDATE 24/08/2012 - Pt.1:*
> Behold! One of the main characters of this project!
> The Custom Acrylic Shell.
> 
> ...




Looks pretty good. 

Definitely better than Part 1.


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 25/08/2012:*
  The other main character walked in this morning!
  Knowles GQ series Dual BA Drivers:                       Drilled Holes in the Shell for sound tubes and connector:
 
   
  Sound Tubes + Dampers (Knowles Green):              Connectors + Wires:
 
   
  BA Drivers out of the bag:                                     All put together:


----------



## Tilpo

Awesome!

It's starting to become more and more real now.

I always wondered how the drivers are fixated in place.
Do you have to fill the casing with something to keep everything in place? I imagine that could hinder the performance of the drivers.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It's starting to become more and more real now.
> 
> ...


 
  The drivers are glued to the shell with resin adhesives
  In my case, I'll be using an epoxy base one because it's the only thing I have.
  It would be a good idea to use an acrylic base because that's the shell material.
   
  Yes, pouring will damage the drivers because there are air-vents on these BAs
  Not to mention you can never get them out again.... Ever. (like my part 1 product, that's how I broke the drivers.)


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> The drivers are glued to the shell with resin adhesives
> In my case, I'll be using an epoxy base one because it's the only thing I have.
> It would be a good idea to use an acrylic base because that's the shell material.
> 
> ...




Can't you just buy acrylic based resin?
It would be useful for future projects in any case.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Can't you just buy acrylic based resin?
> It would be useful for future projects in any case.


 
  I got my epoxy resin from my dad's lab 
  Not sure where to buy them.

 I won't even consider Taobao (Chinese ebay) again because last time I bought some chemicals there... (For part 1)
  What I See Is NOT What I Get.
   
  The Polyurethane Resin's A:B Ratio is messed up (Assuming that It IS PU Resin.......)
  And the Silicone Rubber type is wrong.


----------



## bowei006

Wow...borisu has a new CIEM comming
   
   
  Hey Borisu, how do you know it will sound good? I'm sure a CIEM isn't just throw some Drivers that are good in there with everything nice and done and bam.. Good CIEM,
   
  Doesn't specially designed drivers, their positioning, the air and room around them (even if they are armatures) and other factors affect sound?


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> Wow...borisu has a new CIEM comming
> 
> 
> Hey Borisu, how do you know it will sound good? I'm sure a CIEM isn't just throw some Drivers that are good in there with everything nice and done and bam.. Good CIEM,
> ...




Well, especially the crossover is going to be tough to get right if you have multiple drivers.

For single drivers it's not much of an issue. As long as they point roughly in the right direction they should do just fine.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Well, especially the crossover is going to be tough to get right if you have multiple drivers.
> For single drivers it's not much of an issue. As long as they point roughly in the right direction they should do just fine.


 
  How do you set crossover? With computer aided design, math or whatever.
   
  And the drivers are already on their own palet as I can tell, are their cross overs already pre set in a sense that the bass or LF driver is set to say intercept signals of 200Hz and below and etc?


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> How do you set crossover? With computer aided design, math or whatever.
> 
> And the drivers are already on their own palet as I can tell, are their cross overs already pre set in a sense that the bass or LF driver is set to say intercept signals of 200Hz and below and etc?



?

Boris is doing a single driver build, so no crossover. 


If you do want to do crossover then you'd need to get the frequency response graphs of the drivers, and precise sensitivity measurements. Then you'd need to just simulate it using a little bit of math and adjust the model until you have a desired frequency response. 
Because of the small acoustic chamber you're creating, chances are that the simulations will not give perfect results. So you need to make small variations and listen by ear (and measure the FR) what's best from several designs. 
Then keep tweaking until you have the desired sound. 

At least, that's how I imagine it goes.


It's not impossible for a DIY'er to do, but since the crossover circuitry will be surface-mount, and because you'll require a lot of iterations before it's perfect, multiple-driver IEM's are going to be a tough one for DIY'ers.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> ?
> Boris is doing a single driver build, so no crossover.
> If you do want to do crossover then you'd need to get the frequency response graphs of the drivers, and precise sensitivity measurements. Then you'd need to just simulate it using a little bit of math and adjust the model until you have a desired frequency response.
> Because of the small acoustic chamber you're creating, chances are that the simulations will not give perfect results. So you need to make small variations and listen by ear (and measure the FR) what's best from several designs.
> ...


 
  Oh. I thought he had three drivers..nevermind.


----------



## akiroz

@bowei
  Positioning doesn't really that much as far as I know.
 I'm using a Dual BA driver assembly from Knowles
  (1x Tweeter, 1x Woofer, 2-way crossover) All in 1 small package.
  So, no it's 2 BA not 1. Just that the crossover has already been done for me.
   
   
  @Tilpo 
  I actually plan to design a multi-BA IEM in the near future.
 Using the Knowles CL series (Sub) Woofer, WBFK series Tweeter and a midrange (or 2) I haven't decided.
  The tuning will be done using a DSP crossover for high flexibility (that's what my 4-channel DAC is for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  Then I will build a corresponding physical one with SMT parts.


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> @bowei
> Positioning doesn't really that much as far as I know.
> 
> I'm using a Dual BA driver assembly from Knowles
> ...




One of these days I could see you go pro with this stuff, lol.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> One of these days I could see you go pro with this stuff, lol.


 
  Haha.
  Nah, I'm just doing it for fun.
  And who doesn't want low-cost CIEMs with Anime art??
   
  If this project is successful, I may sell my UE11Pro,
  Then make a equally good CIEM with Cash to spare


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> Haha.
> Nah, I'm just doing it for fun.
> And who doesn't want low-cost CIEMs with Anime art??
> 
> ...




Well, if you'd be able to do that then you're very lucky. 


In fact, probably so lucky that I'd beg you to make one for me too, with you making a decent amount of profit.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Well, if you'd be able to do that then you're very lucky.
> 
> In fact, probably so lucky that I'd beg you to make one for me too, with you making a decent amount of profit.


 
  It actually doesn't seem that hard to me.
 The UE11Pros consists a Knowles CL woofer, 1 Dual Midrange and 1 Tweeter.

 The CL is Knowles said to be the best woofer they have, and the WBFK is their best Tweeter.
 So now I just need to find a midrange (Maybe TWFK) and figure out the tuning.
  (The UE11Pros uses 2 SMT components and 2 dampers each side)
  Doesn't seem hard does it?


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> It actually doesn't seem that hard to me.
> 
> The UE11Pros consists a Knowles CL woofer, 1 Dual Midrange and 1 Tweeter.
> 
> ...




I know it doesn't seem that hard, but the construction and tuning will probably be very labor insensitive (meaning it'll take quite a bit of time do to right).


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I know it doesn't seem that hard, but the construction and tuning will probably be very labor insensitive (meaning it'll take quite a bit of time do to right).


 
  Yeah, that's why I plan to use a DSP crossover to tune it first.
 But I'll have to rely on my ears for tuning since I don't have a measurement mic.


----------



## kiteki

Very nice b1o,
   
  I'd <3 to do something like this...


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Very nice b1o,
> 
> I'd <3 to do something like this...


 
  Heyy!
 I haven't seen you in a while, where have you been?
   
  So far the hardest part in making a CIEM for me is the custom shell
  so If you can get that made for you, the rest is quite easy.
  Why not give it a try?


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> Heyy!
> 
> I haven't seen you in a while, where have you been?
> 
> ...




I might just do that. (I know this wasn't directed at me, but I don't care)
If needed I could get various types of resin too. Perhaps not as cheaply as the Chinese chemical companies, but at least it's WYSIWYG


----------



## bowei006

I......won't......too expensive here in Murica


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I might just do that. (I know this wasn't directed at me, but I don't care)
> If needed I could get various types of resin too. Perhaps not as cheaply as the Chinese chemical companies, but at least it's WYSIWYG


 
  Haha, Why not?

 Chinese company? Nah, I got them from Taobao (which is like a chinese version of ebay.)
   
  As far as I know, UE uses an acrylic based thermal-setting resin for their CIEMs
  Their shells are made by pouring the mold with resin then putting it in an oven so that it would cure from the outside-in.
  After the outer most layer cured they pour the liquid resin inside back out to make a shell.


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> Haha, Why not?
> 
> 
> Chinese company? Nah, I got them from Taobao (which is like a chinese version of ebay.)
> ...




Sounds like genius.

But tough to do for a DIY'er.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Sounds like genius.
> 
> But tough to do for a DIY'er.


 
  Yep, it certainly is...
 for part one, instead of doing that I made a solid cast from epoxy then emptied the insides using a drill.
  (Stupid, I know) 
   
*UPDATE 27/08/2012:*
   
  Just printed out the faceplate artwork and cut it out.
   
  I won't have time to work on this project for sometime because of school work. 
  (EE and IAs if you know what I'm talking about.)
   
  Life as a highschool student sucks


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> I won't have time to work on this project for sometime because of school work.
> (EE and IAs if you know what I'm talking about.)
> 
> Life as a highschool student sucks



Nah, you're only doing IB.

Trust me, I know it ain't that bad. ;p
Which does remind me, didn't you have to pretty much finish the first draft of the Extended Essay by now? How did that go?


I fear that my life as a student may be much much more hectic.


----------



## akiroz

Quote:  





> Nah, you're only doing IB.
> 
> Trust me, I know it ain't that bad. ;p
> Which does remind me, didn't you have to pretty much finish the first draft of the Extended Essay by now? How did that go?
> ...


 
  Yeah, like what? only the hardest curriculum in the world!
   
  My Geog IA 1st draft is 3 days over due and I haven't even started.
  Then my EE intro to data collection parts are due in 3 days, I haven't started that either.
  I just handed in one of my english written tasks today.....


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> Yeah, like what? only the hardest curriculum in the world!
> 
> My Geog IA 1st draft is 3 days over due and I haven't even started.
> Then my EE intro to data collection parts are due in 3 days, I haven't started that either.
> I just handed in one of my english written tasks today.....




I had most of my EE finished during the summer break, luckily. 
English IA's were easy in my opinion.

The most overwhelming thing for me where the huge amount of physics and chemistry labs. At a certain time I had to do 5 in a period of three weeks. 
And that was only a couple weeks in advance of my exams, so most people already started studying too (I didn't, being the lazy bum that I am)

By the way, if you ever need help with your Math IA's, just ask. 
I got 19/20 on the first one, and 20/20 on the second one. Hehe.

Or did they already do away with the IA's in the new curriculum?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I had most of my EE finished during the summer break, luckily.
> English IA's were easy in my opinion.
> 
> The most overwhelming thing for me where the huge amount of physics and chemistry labs. At a certain time I had to do 5 in a period of three weeks.
> ...


 
  LOL.... I really need to start my EE....
   
  English was ok
 and I like the physics and chem labs too.
   
  My maths teacher haven't assigned any IAs yet.
 Just finished stats went on the teaching proof by induction today.


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 31/08/2012 Pt.1:*
  Just finished assembling all the components together.
  (Drivers, Soundtubes, Dampers, Shells, Connectors.)
   
  Finally get to listen to these CIEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Initial impressions:
  - Lacks sub-bass 
  - Bit too much mids for my liking
  - Good treble extension (but covered up by the mids)
  - Big sound stage
   
  They actually sound really good after some tuning.....

   
  Because I'm using 1 dual driver unit, I can't physically tune it.
  (I can see why manufacturers'd want multiple drivers now....)
   
  I'll compare them with my UE11Pros when they come back from repairs..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (No idea how they broke.... )
   
  Well, that's all for now.
  I'll add the faceplates and post some pics later today.
  (It's 3AM here in HK, getting some sleep for now.)


----------



## Tilpo

They live!


----------



## bowei006

We need a whole slew of pics now!


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 31/08/2012 Pt.2:*
  Alright, Here's some pics of the CIEM w/o Faceplate:
   
  
   
   
  Add Fix Faceplate on shell using general purpose glue. 
  (Faceplate is made of Glossy Heavyweight paper.)
  Then incase the faceplate in epoxy resin, apply using syringe.


----------



## bowei006

Now give it a suave first name. Something technical wont do. Like how the Heir Audi 4ai sounds suave.

Signature Boris Customs Model 02 IA


----------



## Joe Bloggs

"Mad scientist audio" was suggested but that's too direct I think. How about the first name of someone people know or think of as a mad scientist? Like Szalinski or Tesla. Or just Boris


----------



## Tilpo

joe bloggs said:


> "Mad scientist audio" was suggested but that's too direct I think. How about the first name of someone people know or think of as a mad scientist? Like Szalinski or Tesla. Or just Boris



Heh, that's a really good idea. 
Name your stuff after mad scientists. 

I think the name 'Tesla' and all it's epicness goes to Corona-fi though. 
DIY CIEM's is more Thomas Edison material. Tesla's rival in the current war. 

There was one occasion where Edison tried to show that Tesla's AC was dangerous by publicly killing an elephant with it. :evil:


----------



## akiroz

Quote:  





> Heh, that's a really good idea.
> 
> Name your stuff after mad scientists.
> 
> ...


 
  Haha it does!
   
  but beyer already got tesla.... (for their multi-tesla B-field)
   
  OMG HE DID???
 And somehow Edison's DC is not dangerous? LOL


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> Haha it does!
> 
> but beyer already got tesla.... (for their multi-tesla B-field)
> 
> ...




Yeah, but DC is you know...
Well, in any case AC is dangerous! Don't put two wires of live mains across your heart! You'll die!

There's even a video of it:

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkBU3aYsf0Q[/VIDEO]


----------



## akiroz

> Yeah, but DC is you know...
> Well, in any case AC is dangerous! Don't put two wires of live mains across your heart! You'll die!


 
  I don't ........ know =.=
  With enough current, you'd die regardless....
 As for as I know, the only difference is that AC will make your muscles contract and relax rapidly depending on the frequency....


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> I don't ........ know =.=
> With enough current, you'd die regardless....
> 
> As for as I know, the only difference is that AC will make your muscles contract and relax rapidly depending on the frequency....




Of course both are pretty much equally deadly.

That's what makes Edison so ridiculous.


----------



## jdkJake

tilpo said:


> Of course both are pretty much equally deadly.
> That's what makes Edison so ridiculous.




Which was Edison's point in the first place. AC was being advertised as "safe" electricity with DC being the "deadly" version. His goal was to dismiss that misinformation in a rather dramatic fashion.

Edison was a lot of things, but ridiculous is not a word I would normally associate with him.


----------



## William007

they look soo good


----------



## akiroz

@Jake  Now that makes sense if they're trying to say AC is safe! 

 @William 
 Thanks~


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Doesn't AC kill with lower voltage because it causes the heart to fibrillate?


----------



## wakibaki

Why not read the Wikipedia article which, to the best of my knowledge, presents the issue fairly:- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_Currents
   
  w


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





wakibaki said:


> Why not read the Wikipedia article which, to the best of my knowledge, presents the issue fairly:- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_Currents
> 
> w


 
   


> Edison's publicity campaign  Edison carried out a campaign to discourage the use[25] of alternating current, including spreading disinformation on fatal AC accidents, publicly killing animals, and lobbying against the use of AC in state legislatures. Edison directed his technicians, primarily Arthur Kennelly and Harold P. Brown,[26] to preside over several AC-driven killings of animals, primarily stray cats and dogs but also unwanted cattle and horses. [27] Acting on these directives, they were to demonstrate to the press that alternating current was more dangerous than Edison's system of direct current.[28] He also tried to popularize the term for being electrocuted as being "Westinghoused". Years after DC had lost the "war of the currents," in 1903, his film crew made a movie of the electrocution with high voltage AC, supervised by Edison employees, of Topsy, a Coney Island circus elephant which had recently killed three men.[29]
> 
> Edison opposed capital punishment, but his desire to disparage the system of alternating current led to the invention of the electric chair. Harold P. Brown, who was being secretly paid by Edison, built the first electric chair for the state of New York to promote the idea that alternating current was deadlier than DC.[30]
> 
> When the chair was first used, on August 6, 1890, the technicians on hand misjudged the voltage needed to kill the condemned prisoner, William Kemmler. The first jolt of electricity was not enough to kill Kemmler, and only left him badly injured. The procedure had to be repeated and a reporter on hand described it as "an awful spectacle, far worse than hanging." George Westinghouse commented: "They would have done better using an axe."[31]


 
   
  Wow... so it was actually Edison who was spreading disinformation.....
   
  what a duche bag.....


----------



## akiroz

*UPDATE 6/9/2012:*
   
  It's been a while since I posted here... 
  My last attempt at making the Faceplate was a failure, the resin didn't cure properly, 
  I suspect the hardener may have reacted with the toner.
   
  After that I tried a few methods of stopping this, including putting clear tape and plastic foil in between.
  but both of those methods failed as well, there was a reaction with the clear tape and I couldn't get a flat surface with plastic foil.
   
  So this time I decided to wax the surface of my paper faceplate.
  Results are not in yet, but I have confidence in this one.
  (because the paper cups I used to mix the resin is wax coated and the resin DID cure properly in those.)


----------



## bowei006

Gambatee! Show me them Custom Signature Boris'S!!!


----------



## Tilpo

How is it going with the project?
On hold because of school work, or something?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> How is it going with the project?
> On hold because of school work, or something?


 
  Yeah... I really want to finish it up but....
  IA and EE deadlines coming up along with all the assessments.
  (predicted grades will be given soon, I'll probably get something like 30.... Sigh~)


----------



## Tilpo

akiroz said:


> Yeah... I really want to finish it up but....
> IA and EE deadlines coming up along with all the assessments.
> (predicted grades will be given soon, I'll probably get something like 30.... Sigh~)




30 is not bad.
Officially you're not allowed to know your own predicted grade. It's meant for admissions of tertiary education only. 

Though I don't see the harm in letting the students know.

Pretty annoying they did not tell students their IA and EE grades either.


----------



## FullCircle

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> One of these days I could see you go pro with this stuff, lol.


 
   
       One never knows, I essentially got started in the same manner, and the "art work" was such a challenge I focussed on the use of wood instead....   after about 5 years of making CIEMs as a hobby, Heir Audio was born.


----------



## bowei006

Now that Heir Audio has seen your page, you need to finish it quickly Borisu


----------



## akiroz

@FullCircle
  Haha, I probably won't go pro as I've been in the electronics field for over 8 years now and only just started this.
  I plan on studying EE after I graduate high school.
   
  What problems did you have with embedding an artwork?
 did the resin hardener react with stuff like mine?
   
  and could you give me some guidelines / advice in CIEM making? 
  I'm kinda new to all this stuff....
   
  EDIT:
  You made a 20 Driver CIEM?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  @bowei
  Give me a break!
  I still have 4 lab reports (2 chemistry, 2 physics),
  a geography field investegation writeup,
  math worksheets,
  and my university personal statement to write!!


----------



## Trower

Wow man impressive work!!! Good luck with school, I selfishly hope you finish all your work extremely fast so we can see more of your work


----------



## FullCircle

Back in the earlier days,  one of the big problems I had was that the printer ink over time smears due to UE exposure.
   
  So you may have something that looks great and then 20 days latter, the image starts to look like a mess.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





fullcircle said:


> Back in the earlier days,  one of the big problems I had was that the printer ink over time smears due to UE exposure.
> So you may have something that looks great and then 20 days latter, the image starts to look like a mess.


 
  hmm.... Interesting. 
 but is that ink or toner? 
   
  btw, What was building your first pair of CIEMs like?
  (i.e. how did you got the knowledge / resources needed?)


----------



## Seemore

Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I've been reading a lot and took a little from here and a little from there. The following is what I came up with.....






Sorry, I forgot to take pics of my impressions untouched, but this is them after shaping. I also forgot to take pics of the next step which was to dip then in wax. Not just any wax, modeling wax, 100% bees modeling wax melted to a thin honey consistency. This helped to smooth everything out and also added a little fudge room for shaping post cast.

I made the investment from two part silicon putty. No pic of that either.....






This is my casting. Solid plug of acrylic. Back ground.... One of the ladies at work was talking about her acrylic nails so I started asking her questions about it, then started googling it. Acrylic powder mixed with a monomer creates a hard acrylic that can be milled, machined, filed and polished to a mirror shine. I found if you mix the powder and liquid monomer 1:1 by volume then pour it in a mold, 15 minutes later you have a great cast!






This is my casting after it was filed to final shape and buffed and polished. I use a dremel tool with a mill bit to hog out the shell and a tiny ball head milling bit to clean out some of the more delicate areas. This set is for me, but I have already completed a set for my son.






I used a piece of 1/4 in black acrylic cut to shape, rounded the edges and buffed and polished. I don't think they turned out to bad for my first attempt. 

They have powders for coloring the acrylic powder, but I have not tried it yet. I figure a solid color will hide all the tooling marks you can see in these ones from hogging the shells out cause I bought clear. What do you guys think?


----------



## bowei006

Looks good 

Borisu decided not to use cheap "unclear" looking material base anymore as it doesn't look as good. And the ones available to him could be hazardous


----------



## MuZo2

There is this big thread you can also post your final pics and info there
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/430688/home-made-iems/1500#post_9310872


----------



## piotrus-g

@ b1o2r3i4s5 I don't know if you've noticed but your driver - GQ - is vented. Amount of air behind the driver will affect the sound. I assume that without faceplate they sound quite bassy. Just remember that bass will most probably decrease once you close back of your IEMs.
  Anyways great project. Keep going!


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> @ b1o2r3i4s5 I don't know if you've noticed but your driver - GQ - is vented. Amount of air behind the driver will affect the sound. I assume that without faceplate they sound quite bassy. Just remember that bass will most probably decrease once you close back of your IEMs.
> Anyways great project. Keep going!


 

 Thanks! I've made plans to continue this project but school work takes priority right now.
  I'd be using UV curing resins in my next attempt because it seems to be the only way to make a shell.


----------



## ism1360 (Oct 12, 2017)

------
sorry ...i Think i got the wrong topic..too old?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Its an old post

@FullCircle @piotrus-g 

I have a Knowles GV driver and a custom vented CI driver.

I tuned GV driver to sound like Brainwavz B400(used dampers) with a little more air(B400 is rolled of) but now what I want is to attach the CI driver so I can get a more low end extension. And I don't want it to sound bassy, just more extended on low end.

Where should I cross it through a crossover.


----------



## vitaliy belo

Hello everyone, this is a fascinating thread! Some great ideas being discussed here! 

I just want to let you all know that 64 Audio is looking to hire talent for our R&D Department to work on product design. If you, or someone you know, might be interested, please email me directly at: vitaliy@64audio.com

-Best of luck to everyone!!
-Vitaliy B.


----------



## FullCircle

vitaliy belo said:


> Hello everyone, this is a fascinating thread! Some great ideas being discussed here!
> 
> I just want to let you all know that 64 Audio is looking to hire talent for our R&D Department to work on product design. If you, or someone you know, might be interested, please email me directly at: vitaliy@64audio.com
> 
> ...




I know a guy


----------



## vitaliy belo

FullCircle said:


> I know a guy


Yeah, I think I met him once too


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I think this photo needs to fax mailed to area 51. Let the alien see the most beautiful man on earth



FullCircle said:


> The Wizard
> 
> (Kept my clothes on for obvious reasons)


----------



## piotrus-g

FullCircle said:


> I know a guy


----------



## kladik87

First custom with planar-magnetic driver by me


----------



## kladik87

my works


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kladik87 said:


> First custom with planar-magnetic driver by me


Where did you get those drivers man

I want those too


----------



## kladik87

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Where did you get those drivers man
> 
> I want those too


From tin hifi p1


----------



## kladik87

First in the world custom with planar-magnetic driver by me)))


----------



## Tulku1967 (Dec 22, 2019)

kladik87 said:


> First in the world custom with planar-magnetic driver by me)))


I can't see the front and back holes.
You closed the shell completely?

How did you open the metal case?


----------



## kladik87

Tulku1967 said:


> I can't see the front and back holes.
> You closed the shell completely?


I made this full closed


----------



## Tulku1967

kladik87 said:


> I made this full closed


 


Now I have succeeded.
Did you do it with a tube or did you insert the P1 driver into the inner ear part of the shell? Because there may be size differences.
I already made CIEM from P1, but I put the whole house in the shell.
Now I'm thinking about tubing ....


----------



## kladik87

I made a sound channel along the patterns like universal tin


----------



## kladik87




----------



## dhruvmeena96

kladik87 said:


>


https://m.alibaba.com/amp/product/60842354511.html

10mm planar
Here you go



https://m.alibaba.com/amp/product/60841727461.html

14mm planar



Ask seller if he can avoid MOQ and give a sample pair


----------



## kladik87

dhruvmeena96 said:


> https://m.alibaba.com/amp/product/60842354511.html
> 
> 10mm planar
> Here you go
> ...


well. buying headphones for drivers for almost $ 150 is not practical


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kladik87 said:


> well. buying headphones for drivers for almost $ 150 is not practical


These are drivers buddy

Yah, shelling 150$ for 20$ driver doesnt make sense


----------



## emil2099

kladik87 said:


> my works



These shells are amazing. Please details on how these were made, particularly 2 and 3!


----------



## kladik87

Suitable ear casts (red) and unsuitable (green) for customizing tin hi-fi p1


----------



## vitaliy belo

Hello everyone, I hope you’re all healthy and feeling optimistic! 

We’d love to expand our R&D Department. If you, or someone you know, lives in the US and might be interested in working for 64 Audio, please email me directly at: vitaliy@64audio.com

Thanks for your time!!
-Vitaliy B.


----------



## 64Audio

Hello everyone,

We have an exciting opportunity for a highly skilled and self-motivated Product Design Engineer to work with our Engineering team to create innovative products for both the professional and consumer audio markets.

Apply here: https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=64 audio&l=vancouver, wa&vjk=f8b54158a114e0e7

Thanks for your time!!


----------

